# Toro Red - Looking for close match



## ts8169

Hey Toro Owners. Hoping someone knows off-hand what a close match to Toro Red would be? Rustoleum/Brand Color #1234 for example....


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Apple red.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Shop Rust-Oleum 12-oz Apple Red Gloss Spray Paint at Lowes.com

Rust-Oleum Painter's Touch 2X 12 oz. Gloss Apple Red General Purpose Spray Paint-249124 - The Home Depot

Or if you're doing the whole thing you can get creative and go with the metallic or pearl :wacko:

Shop Rust-Oleum Stops Rust Metallic 11-oz Apple Red Spray Paint at Lowes.com


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Shop Rust-Oleum 12-oz Apple Red Gloss Spray Paint at Lowes.com
> 
> Rust-Oleum Painter's Touch 2X 12 oz. Gloss Apple Red General Purpose Spray Paint-249124 - The Home Depot
> 
> Or if you're doing the whole think you can get creative and go with the metallic or pearl :wacko:
> 
> Shop Rust-Oleum Stops Rust Metallic 11-oz Apple Red Spray Paint at Lowes.com


 and that is why they still pay you the big money.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## ts8169

Sweet! Thanks guys


----------



## detdrbuzzard

you can get toro touch up paint from toro, there are actually two different shades so be sure to get the right one for your machine


----------



## Hanky

I got a spray can from my dealer, not cheap by the time it arrived it was $14.xx Canadian, kind of hits the beer fund hard.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

Hanky said:


> I got a spray can from my dealer, not cheap by the time it arrived it was $14.xx Canadian, kind of hits the beer fund hard.


I see them on ebay for about $12


----------



## ts8169

I've already sanded/ painted the inside of my chute with gloss black for less friction in throwing snow. Thought I would hit the inside of the Auger area while I'm on a roll. So I don't think the color match needs to be perfect. Just want to hit the gizmo that actually throws the snow. With El-Nino, I'm expecting heavier/wetter snow for my area of the northeast, if we get anything. Been petty warm around here into December. Hoping the glossy finish will help reduce clogging.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Toro p/n 361-1 is "Apple Red" (old Toro red)
Toro p/n 361-10 is "New Red" (new Toro red)

Some have used Rust-oleum Sunrise Red for "New".
POR-15 makes an engine enamel called "Chevrolet Red" thats almost a dead ringer for Toro's apple red and is extremely durable stuff.
New Holland Red is another one that's been used but I can't tell if it's "New" or "Old".


Might be a good thing that it does impact the beer fund as having ample beer and painting don't always mix !!

I always think it's best to add racing stripes when sober and masking never hurts :icon_whistling::icon_whistling:


----------



## mfrs2000

Rustoleum High Performance Enamel "Bright Red" this stuff is as close as it gets.


----------



## warreng24

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Toro p/n 361-1 is "Apple Red" (old Toro red)
> Toro p/n 361-10 is "New Red" (new Toro red)
> 
> Some have used Rust-oleum Sunrise Red for "New".
> POR-15 makes an engine enamel called "Chevrolet Red" thats almost a dead ringer for Toro's apple red and is extremely durable stuff.


Thanks for sharing that information.

Any idea how we can know if our Toro uses the "New Red" vs the "Apple Red?"


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Compare the color of the cap on a rattle can to your machine. I don't know the year they changed. Maybe Todd (PowerShift93) does :icon_smile_big:

Return what you don't use or return them both once you figure out which is the closest and pick up a quart to use in your own sprayer.

Might want to try the Rustoleum High Performance Enamel "Bright Red" too as Werring suggested.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

2005 They went to the new red. so from 2004 on back is all apple red.


----------



## Clipperskipper

Great info. Is there a page with color listings on it, or could we start a new one? Seems as there are a lot of handy people on this site.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

Clipperskipper said:


> Great info. Is there a page with color listings on it, or could we start a new one? Seems as there are a lot of handy people on this site.


I think you will have to start 1. I have been here 2 years now. and I still have no clue what goes on around here.:smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009:


----------



## Brandon Torto

Rustoleum (Farm and Implement) (International Harvest Red) , looks like the perfect match for my 2005 Toro Zmaster Commercial 60". I believe that my model has the "old" paint on it. I have spent too many hours trying to figure out which paint I have and tracking down a match for it without spending the crazy money they want for the Toro cans. I was told by Toro customer service that the paint part # for my model is 361-12 and that they did not have it anymore. I'd like to think this post may save others the time I had to invest. Take care , Brandon


----------



## denis

JUL 4 2020
i JUST TOUCHED UP MY 2004 Toro RECYLCLER MODEL 20016 
Rustoleum " REGAL RED #7765830..perfect match [it my be the same as FARM & IMPLEMENT I.H. RED


----------

